# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Pictures of my 100 gallon DYI Hood



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

I hope this works: 
This is a picture of my hood opened 









This is a close up. There are 4 96 watt and 2 13 watt bulbs. The 13 watt are used for dawn to dusk and when I clean the tank to see inside.









Same as above, just different angle.









This is a close up of my six 92mm silencer fans. They are set in the back of the hood with a four inch opening. They come on with the main lights. CAN NOT HEAR THEM!









Close up of two of the fans. Four fans blow in and the two on the corners blow out. 









This is how the hood looks down. The hood is 12" high and the light hang about 6" off the tope of the tank. I have to use a step ladder to reach the bottom corner of the tank. Notice my DYI reactor in the left corner. That is the old model. I will post the new open later today. And, there are more plants in the tank now. 









This is just a close up. 









I hope you like it. The cost break down
Wood Syprice $90 for 25' of 12" board
Nails/Screws $5
Lights: 96watt AHSupply 
13watt AHSupply
Fans: 92mm $9.50 a piece x 6
AC/DC Adapter: $14.00 3-12volt 800ma RadioShack
Wirenuts: $3.00 RadioShack and Home Depot
Stain: Miniwax Golden Oak 
Poly: Miniwax Spray 
Wax: Miniwax

It took about one week to make it and stain it. 
Mike K.

[This message was edited by Mike K on Wed May 28 2003 at 06:36 AM.]


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

I hope this works: 
This is a picture of my hood opened 









This is a close up. There are 4 96 watt and 2 13 watt bulbs. The 13 watt are used for dawn to dusk and when I clean the tank to see inside.









Same as above, just different angle.









This is a close up of my six 92mm silencer fans. They are set in the back of the hood with a four inch opening. They come on with the main lights. CAN NOT HEAR THEM!









Close up of two of the fans. Four fans blow in and the two on the corners blow out. 









This is how the hood looks down. The hood is 12" high and the light hang about 6" off the tope of the tank. I have to use a step ladder to reach the bottom corner of the tank. Notice my DYI reactor in the left corner. That is the old model. I will post the new open later today. And, there are more plants in the tank now. 









This is just a close up. 









I hope you like it. The cost break down
Wood Syprice $90 for 25' of 12" board
Nails/Screws $5
Lights: 96watt AHSupply 
13watt AHSupply
Fans: 92mm $9.50 a piece x 6
AC/DC Adapter: $14.00 3-12volt 800ma RadioShack
Wirenuts: $3.00 RadioShack and Home Depot
Stain: Miniwax Golden Oak 
Poly: Miniwax Spray 
Wax: Miniwax

It took about one week to make it and stain it. 
Mike K.

[This message was edited by Mike K on Wed May 28 2003 at 06:36 AM.]


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Mike K,

First thing is first. I LOVE the look of the hood. You did an awesome job.

It's also nice to see those silencer cooling fans







I just ordered mine this weekend.

Did you use a router on any of the edges? The top piece looks like it may have seen a router to round the edges.

looks good!
Karl

http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.

*I am probably going to start work on my stand for the 100 gallon tank in about 2 weeks(May 22). Pics coming soon







*


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

I routed the edge of the top. Pretty easy. I just praticed a little on a piece of scrap. Thanks.

Mike K.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

Excellent job.

I have to see how temp will hold this summer after installing 220watts of AHS and if I will need fans.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

VERY nice canopy! I need to do something similar for my tank. The basic "hold the lights" system isn't working out anymore. My couch is too low and the light coming out from under the reflectors is distracting. Where'd you get those fans?

I like your planting design too, are you going to be keeping discus or angels? I know you said you had more plants in there now, what else did you add?

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Where'd you get those fans?


 FANS

I got the 92mm ones.



> quote:
> 
> I like your planting design too, are you going to be keeping discus or angels? I know you said you had more plants in there now, what else did you add?


Those were the plants left when I had to turn the lights off for two weeks. They are mostly amazons and anbuis on the right. I added a bunch of tropic sunset hygro, narrow leaf hygro, some red foxtail, and some other swords. I am thinking about getting more tropic sunset.

I was going to keep Discus but my girlfriend talked me out of it. See, I have been known to go "over board". So my girlfriend suggested wait and get the discus next year when I move into my new house. Right now I have a 100 gal, 2 55 gals, 1 20 gal, and 1 10gal going. THe 100 gallon is the only planted tank.

I am thinking about getting some angels. But I am not sure yet.

Thanks for the complements on the hood.

Mike K.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Phil,

The 80 mm silencer cooling fans are currently on sale. I just recently ordered a dozen









http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.

*I am probably going to start work on my stand for the 100 gallon tank in about 2 weeks(May 22). Pics coming soon







*


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

This sounds great, but the links are broken. Any chance you can repost it?

===================
See my profile for tank specs.


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

I thought that I erased this post but I guess I didn't. Here is the link to the post the posted after I thought I erased this one. Confussed??????? I was. It will all be explained shortly. Thanks.

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=8006023812&m=2166068533

Mike K.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2004)

do you have a wiring diagram?i was wondering how you wired up the fans and adapters with the lights. very nice job, btw.

huh?


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

> quote:


_do you have a wiring diagram?i was wondering how you wired up the fans and adapters with the lights. very nice job, btw._

Thanks. The wiring of the fans and adapters is pretty easy since I did it (I'm not known for my electric gizmos) The fans came with a black and red wire (negative and positive) I connected the fans wires to the adapter. I hooked the adapter up to a power strip. I followed the directions for the light (AHsupply.com) and hooked up the lights to the power strip. The power strip was connected to the back of the hood. That power strip then was connected to a timer. So the lights and fans come on at the same time. No hard at all. If you have any more questions, feel free to ask. Thanks again for the nice compliment.

Mike K.


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

I am just curious as to how these stack up to
Icecaps 4" Fans with Thermo- sensors..
I am looking into fans at this time and am trying to decide...


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Markstr:
> I am just curious as to how these stack up to
> ...


Here is an old thread:
cooling fans

And another:
cooling fans 2

I went htroguh the same search as you. Bascially, buy some "ultra-quiet" computer fans an an x-former for them.

If you are interested in some of the 80mm silencers, I have a bunch of extras at home. Just PM me. I never even notice that they are on and they get the job done.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal 
Karl's 125 aquascape


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 25, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Markstr:
> I am just curious as to how these stack up to
> ...


Icecap fan = waste of money.

There are plenty of fans that you can get on the market that have built in thermo sensors.

Plus, if you acidentally drop that sensor thingy in to the water - your fan is stuck on high mode forever. I have one, it sucks.

Nice hood setup, btw.


----------



## OutKast (Apr 21, 2004)

I actually can't wait to get back from my study abroad in Barcelona so I can build a DIY canopy. Your is sweet...flush at the top where it closes.

I was wondering if you could post a picture from the top so I can see how the canopy rests on the tank.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

just to let you all know, vantec makes a 92mm case fan that runs at a higher RPM, same airflow, but 3dB quieter. i'm an audio engineer that uses computers in the studio, and i can say that if you're going to be using multiple fans in your hood, 3db per fan can make a difference.

Vantec "Stealth"
http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=11-999-603&depa=1


----------



## Jason Hight (Oct 15, 2003)

just curious, when you open the top, does it just rest against the wall behind it or did you make something to keep it from opening all the way (as in 180 degrees)? painting my DIY hood right now, but realized I need something like that (one of those small details you always forget) and can only think of one way - trying to find a better way.


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

I used a piano hinge and the top of the hood rests on the back wall when it is opened.


----------



## docjosh (May 12, 2004)

Another idea to use for holding the hood...i used the spring loaded hinges they sell for uses like toyboxes so the lid does not slam down on your fingers. I picked it up at Lowes for about $4. If your hood is heavy you might get two or more. What is nice is it holds the hood at any angle you like, although it does prevent the hood from going more than 90 deg open.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

For people wondering about the hinge docjosh just described, think of the hinges that some car hoods use that stay open on there own. Same concept. Spring loaded









Just wanted to mention it because Ididn't see the link with toy boxes


----------



## Jason Hight (Oct 15, 2003)

Well what I basically ended up doing was just attaching wire to the lid and the base of the hood on each side and that keeps it open at a little more than 90 degrees. normal electrical wire wouldn't work...kept breaking with the lights on there, so I used an old D string from a bass guitar for the wire - its nice and thick and super strong (after all, strings are made to hold tension for a long time)

thanks for the hinge idea though, I like that. might have to try something like that on the next hood I make (might get a 55 long at the end of summer)


----------



## docjosh (May 12, 2004)

My goof (i am new if i can blame that!







)
The device i am thinking is less of a hinge as a slow closing device. for example See: Lid Support

You still need a hinge..i used a piano hinge.
Hope this is more clear.


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

You can also use tension holders like these, one on each side (they make a right and left). http://adkins.dynip.com/32g/32g-15-canopy-friction-1.jpg

Alex


----------



## jart (Mar 13, 2005)

i looked ad infinitum for hinges that have been posted in this thread (before settling on a different design). thanks (might be an idea for a future hood design).

i would like to suggest some of you purchase some of those adhesive things (small round discs) that are used in kitchen cabinets to keep the doors from closing loudly. these, attached to the top of your hood, might keep you out of trouble with the lady of the house (or at least, keep you from painting the marks on the wall that you could make when you open your hood if your tank is situated close to the wall). you can buy the clear ones so they would not look conspicuous.


----------

